# When meat is just not enough ....



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

Every now and then I want something sweet. Not often but a few times a year.  I've been smoking bananas for a special treat. I know it sounds weird but I got to thinking they'd be great smoked with brown sugar and cinnamon and make a great sundae so here she is!

Smoked Banana Sundae with Chopped Pistachios and Raspberry Sauce It was awsome!


Here's the recipe card : http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...nanaSundae.pdf


----------



## cheech (Apr 21, 2007)

That sounds almost as strange as chocolate covered bacon.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 21, 2007)

What a neat idea Debi.  I trust that you cold smoke the bananas is that correct?  Thanks for sharing, Bill


----------



## monty (Apr 21, 2007)

Debi, you are awesome!
I bow to your talents!
Cheers!

PS mine will be with mint chocoalte chip ice cream.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 21, 2007)

Debi, what he said!!!! 

Oh, and I'll take mine with coffee ice cream please.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Can't wait to try this!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 22, 2007)

cofee here too thanks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jessie, you better watch out


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill -

It's hot smoked so it will melt the brown sugar into a glaze.  I tried sliced bananas (length wise) and whole. The sliced are a bit hard to keep intact but the taste the same either way. 

I'm thinking of trying to dry smoke them for a trail mix too. Maybe slice them in discs. Tried orange segments but the smoke doesn't get through the skins I guess I'll have to slice them in thin slices.


Theresa & Rodger -

If you check the recipe I used coffee ice cream in mine too! Coffee Ice Cream is the best with nuts or sauces.


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 22, 2007)

Da*mn, you all ain't right in the head. Smokin' bananas?! 
Different species of bananas grow here like weeds. Cubans, cherry bananas, sugar bananas.....I have to hack them down on my "back 40" to keep the place from looking like a Rambo movie. They grow a foot a month. I'll try this recipe! I can eat the weeds! 

Next stop....smoked Barbados cherries, key limes, sapodillas, avacados and coconuts and all the rest of the trees I am overrun with!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 22, 2007)

I never would have thought it but it sounds delicious!


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 22, 2007)

Man o man does that look GoooooooooooooooooooooooooD !!!! slurp slurp ,wipe ...lol ...great idea Deejay !


----------



## linescum (Apr 22, 2007)

DJ i found this nanner tip and they are downright AWSOME

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/455305...st_bbq_desert/


----------



## camocook (Apr 22, 2007)

It Sounds Good ,looks Great, But The Bowl Looks A Little Small For Me.


----------



## linescum (Apr 22, 2007)

thats why he says to make more than one per person


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks good.  

Maybe add some nuts and caramel. 

Don't dont think the smoke will get through the peels though, but then he just melted them he didn't smoke them.


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 3, 2011)

I know this thread is super old but can you tell me what temp you smoked the bananas at? I didnt see it in the recipe. thanks i'm dying to try this.


----------

